# "I survived the Bar Exam" haul!!



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

So, like the title says...I survived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now just four weeks of waiting and wondering until I know whether I passed or not (that might be more nerve-wracking than the actual exam, lol!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like Starflash arrived at just the right time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Back Row (L to R): makeup remover, Clarins Double Fix Mascara (Mascara raincoat), Merrily MB, Bold & Brazen, Mink & Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Perplexing and Firehouse n/p
Front Row: Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Feline & Orpheus Power Kohls, Hot Contrast MES (now that makes 6!!)

And this one has my kitty Domino watching and wondering what the heck I'm doin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









He's a happy cat in his "box".


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

congratulations!!!! enjoy ur stuff


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2008)

Great haul & positive vibes being sent your way!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!! You deserve some happy haulin


----------



## n_c (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow taking the exam is quite an accomplishment in it of itself. Congrats! Keep us posted


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_congratulations!!!! enjoy ur stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Great haul & positive vibes being sent your way!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_CONGRATULATIONS!! You deserve some happy haulin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow taking the exam is quite an accomplishment in it of itself. Congrats! Keep us posted_

 
Thank you!!  I can't wait to play - I'm givin' myself a mani with Firehouse!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice haul!!!  You deserve it!
Hi Domino


----------



## pratbc (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!!! I know exactly how you feel!  I just took the Florida BAR exam yesterday and Tuesday.  The feeling of relief is just now hitting me!
Enjoy your goodies, you deserve it!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wiced nice haul and Domino is sooo cute


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 31, 2008)

congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Nice haul!!! You deserve it!
Hi Domino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Congrats!!! I know exactly how you feel! I just took the Florida BAR exam yesterday and Tuesday. The feeling of relief is just now hitting me!
Enjoy your goodies, you deserve it!_

 
So you're probably ready for a haul, too!  Congrats to you, as well!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Wiced nice haul and Domino is sooo cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you - he's my big baby!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 31, 2008)

What an awesome haul Karin!!!  Congrats on being done with the Bar Exam!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go Karin!  Such an awesome accomplish and a fabulous haul!  Domino sure is handsome


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks girls!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

Nothin says relaxing & celebrating like a new manicure with a sexy name like Firehouse.

Enjoy your new goodies & Congrats!


----------



## Tianik (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never posted before but I had to come out of "lurkdom" to say CONGRATULATIONS to you. I took the New York Bar Exam this week and I did the same thing as you - treated myself to some MAC products! I figured after that exam - we deserve it, right??


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Thats a huge accomplishment!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic Haul! enjoy! domino is beautiful!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 31, 2008)

wow, great haul!

What a cute and gorgeous cat you have


----------



## vcanady (Jul 31, 2008)

nice haul! kitty's so cute!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 31, 2008)

Terrific haul and congrats again!  Have fun playing with everything.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 31, 2008)

COngrads on both the Haul and the Bar.... excellent reason for a haul!


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 1, 2008)

congrats hun excellent reason to haul


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations....what an accomplishment!!! Great Haul and Domino is too cute, my cat used to jump in every available box too!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats congrats congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And fantastic haul!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone...stay tuned for part 2 - it will either be a "Yay, I passed the Bar Exam" haul or a "Drowning my sorrows about failing" haul!  Either way, I'm getting more stuff, so I win!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tianik* 

 
_I have never posted before but I had to come out of "lurkdom" to say CONGRATULATIONS to you. I took the New York Bar Exam this week and I did the same thing as you - treated myself to some MAC products! I figured after that exam - we deserve it, right?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW, now YOU deserve a haul!!  Congratulations to you, too!!


----------



## Tianik (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Thank you everyone...stay tuned for part 2 - it will either be a "Yay, I passed the Bar Exam" haul or a "Drowning my sorrows about failing" haul! Either way, I'm getting more stuff, so I win!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






WOW, now YOU deserve a haul!! Congratulations to you, too!!_

 
Awww! Thank you. I know what you mean about the part 2: Pass Bar Haul or Drown Sorrows Haul. Here in NY we have to wait till November to find out. ARGH!!!! Such torture. 

Maybe that just gives me another excuse to go a-haulin'!? The "oh-the-wait-is-agonizing" haul!!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

congrat girl and you totally deserve a good mac hall and your kitty is so cute..just couldnt help saying that!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be having one of these " I just took the bar exam haul" soon also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



congrats


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the bar exam! YOU CAN DO IT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And whoa, nice haul too! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great haul!!! Good luck!! Let us know how you did!


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 5, 2008)

Oooh!  Love your stuff!!  
Crossing my fingers for you and sending best wishes your way on your exam!!

...and your cat is too cute for words!!


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats to you, and what an awesome haul.  You've totally earned it.

I have 1 1/2 years to go before I take the bar exam.  I wish I was in your shoes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least you'll look purty waiting for your results, right?!


----------



## duckduck (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy crap! My best friend just got through the bar too! Congrats - that is HUGE!!! Good luck with the next 4 weeks - at least you have a puppy and some MAC to get you through it


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 6, 2008)

great haul, congrats!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats...Nice haul...cute cat!!


----------



## Sario (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the haul, Domino is adorable too! Best of luck with the waiting and worrying, don't let it get to you too much.


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love the starflash collection, gorgeous.


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

i don't remember u posting this...but yeah i agree



Sario said:


> Love the haul, Domino is adorable too! Best of luck with the waiting and worrying, don't let it get to you too much.


----------

